# Splash Day and Pool Party in Texas 8/25/2013



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like a fantastic event-hope you have a great turn out and raise lots of money for GRRNT!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up for all the Texas Members


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mark your Calenders *Texas* Members for this fantastic fun filled event.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Wished I lived in Texas! Just forwarded this information to my friend that just moved out there from South Florida. Shes new so hopefully this is close and she can go with her boy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you for the original post and the bumping up, i check the forum daily but did not see the post until today. We put it on calendar and hope to see y'all there.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up for all Texas members


----------



## Jbertschy (Aug 1, 2011)

People will be allowed in pool area with their dogs aaaaannnnnd GRRNT will be supplying tennis balls to play with!! I am SURE your dogs want to attend!! Heehee


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up Texas members-

This event is Sunday August 25th, don't miss it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up for the Texas members-

Event is this Sunday, August 25th, don't miss it!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Yogi will be there, but Toby is limping....not sure an indoor surface is good for him now

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Yogi will be there, but Toby is limping....not sure an indoor surface is good for him now
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sorry to hear about Toby.

Hope you'll share some pictures, great event/fundraiser for GRNNT. 

Hope they have a big turnout and raise lots of funds.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

_*Today's the day all-*_

GRRNT is having a water day for your dogs...ALL breeds welcome $10.00 per dog and what a way to help support the GRRNT. All proceeds got to the dogs!! Ice Cream for provided by Majestic Barkery

Sunday August 25th 12pm to 2pm 

Paradise 4 Paws
3010 N. Airfield Drive
DFW Airport, Texas:wave:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We went early and by the time we left, about 45 minutes later, there was a good crowd of people and Golden Retrievers/Golden wanna bes. We took both boys. Toby was disappointed it wasn't a full blown pool he could dive into and he entertained (as in annoyed..oops) attendees with his incessant barking to throw the ball! Yogi had a great time splashing and wading, but he especially enjoyed meeting new people and the other dogs. I'm going to post a few photos in Yogi's thread (in my siggie).


----------

